# For Bob and Rick



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is for Bob and Rick and anyone that wants to add to it..


I was watching Bob today on the PBS making one of his GREAT boxes and we all know he is the box king 

He was making the one that was a 3/8" x 4" x 4" with the lip to hold the lid in place, I'm sure we all know what one I'm taking about, then he made a 3/16" box joint jig just like the other ones they sale (1/4",3/8",1/2" ) box jigs, and it got the lights and gears going in my head...

This one for making a quick box joint (using a 3/16" bit) for small boxes,,,and I said why don't they sale that box jig also,,,???,,, 
Then I said and why don't they sale one for the 5/8",3/4" and the 1" as well ??
May I make a suggestion tell Kevin to fire up the CNC machine and start making some for sale,,,,, I don't know if the box joint jig is one of your best sellers but I think it would be somewhere on the top items,,,
The 3/16" one would be the same size as the others but the 5/8",3/4",1" would be on a 14" wide base, because they would be used on wider stock the norm,,,,then add the same thing for the 1/2" box joint jig..14" wide...
I don't know of anyone that offers a 3/4" or a 1" box joint jig and it would be a neat joint in wide stock and strong joint as well. 

You could offer a set with all the jigs or just let members or others just buy what they need or want with a video called BOXS,BOXS,BOXS by RWS...to show how to use them,,, plus it's a great way for anyone to learn how to use the router and the router table...I almost sure the novice and the expert would buy them.....  I would 

I for one would buy them, we all know machine make jigs are always the best and your box joints are always right on the mark.

I was going to run a poll but it may not be a fair poll because many that logon are a bit shy ....and may not jump in on this one. ....

I would like know what other members think about it ..
Rick I'm not saying you are missing the boat but it sure would helps sales I'm sure...and like I said b/4 no one offers the 3/4" and the 1" that I know about.

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BJ, I like the 3/16 box joint idea alot and also I think the video on boxes would be great. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Why not just redesign the Spacer Fence?

1. Have the main base, large enough for ALL sizes.

2. Have a keyed wide 1/4" deep dado to be used for the Inserts.

3. Inserts, for each size of joint desired, would be placed in the keyed dado and screwed down. The Insert would be the HUMP properly spaced from the bit hole on a 1/4" thick slab to fit into dado, keyed for only one way installation.

4. Jig is ready to go for the desired size.

Something like that...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

When you order the #RW40002 table with the vac-u-plate you get the 3/8" box joint jig and the Router Magic video which shows you how to make the "magic boxes". For Fathers Day this is on sale for $309.95 US and is a super deal. Also included are a set of brass set up bars, a 3/8" straight bit, a bit tray, a safety pin, a push block, a brass reducer and locking ring, an instruction manual, set of table plans, fence, 2 of the great rubber handled C clamps, even the wood to build your first box and a trivet is included. Once you have looked at what others sell there is no comparison even at the regular price of $369.95 but with an additional $60 savings you simply can not go wrong.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the separate jigs myself. For the video it would be great if they put all the box making episodes on one DVD and with the jig info like Bob said. Sounds like a winner to me. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Yep, it could be done but it would be tricky replacing the guides and screwing them down like the 3/16" guide,and it would need to be a very short screw not to say anything about the big slot in the base so you could use a 1" bit  that would need to be about 1 1/4" dia. or 1 1/2" dia. for the bit to run clean and off to one side of the guide about the same 1 1/2".
I guess it could be a taper the bit hole slot but it would be big...




Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Yep, it could be done but it would be tricky replacing the guides and screwing them down like the 3/16" guide,and it would need to be a very short screw not to say anything about the big slot in the base so you could use a 1" bit  that would need to be about 1 1/4" dia. or 1 1/2" dia. for the bit to run clean and off to one side of the guide about the same 1 1/2".
> I guess it could be a taper the bit hole slot but it would be big...
> ...


I think it's possible to do...

Tricky? Slide the Insert into place (only one way to do it) and screw it down with the same screws for all Inserts (a clamping scheme might even be designed). The hump part of it does not have to go the full distance as it does now... ergo, no problem with mounting screws, etc.

Yes, the dado slot would have to be large enough to handle the largest box joint desired... Out of 1/4" material instead of 3/4" material 100% for all of it.

It is just a thought... and, if it could work, *it would work just as well as individual jigs but it would be far less expensive... One Base section out of 3/4" material (as is now done), but 1/4" material + Hump material for the Insert for a more economical price.*


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bj,

Great idea and I would beat the door down for a DVD like that :sold: 


Joe,

Istead of screwing the inserts down from the top, possibly design it with a fixed stop at one end and a snap/slide stop of some sort at the other that would lock it in place and no screws needed.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Bj,
> 
> Great idea and I would beat the door down for a DVD like that :sold:
> 
> ...


Yep, that would be a nice DVD to have... I want one!

Yes... anything but screws... cam levers, anything to hold it down... I was just trying to get the idea presented... planting the seed, so to speak.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Great idea! I would buy them.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Bob,

I like the idea you present.

Joe,

I may be cynical here but why would OP make one jig to do it all when it is selling separate jigs? From a business stance, it would not be cost effective. I think that anyone wanting a "universal" jig is going to have to fabricate it by him or herself. Hmmmm, now where did I put that poly sheet?

JoeZ


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

cbsjoez1935 said:


> Joe,
> 
> I may be cynical here but why would OP make one jig to do it all when it is selling separate jigs? From a business stance, it would not be cost effective. I think that anyone wanting a "universal" jig is going to have to fabricate it by him or herself. Hmmmm, now where did I put that poly sheet?
> 
> JoeZ


Joe,

My idea describes a *Base unit*, the biggest part of the jig, that "carries" an *Insert* for the individual sizes.

They would be selling the Base unit *AND* individual Inserts for the sizes they wish to make. The Inserts would be cheaper than the whole thing, as it is now... They would probably sell more Inserts than they're selling big jigs now, resulting in more overall sales.

I hope that clarified my thinking...


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Joe,

That makes a bit more sense. Good progressive thinking on your part. I hope OP considers it.

JoeZ


----------

